

Ask HN: How do I invest in the Bitcoin platform, not the currency? - infinii

Rather than speculate on the currency. How does an average person(not a VC), invest in the Bitcoin technology centered around the blockchain? i.e. Bitcoin 2.0
======
nostrademons
The same way you invest in any new technology. Learn it, learn it well, and
look for opportunities to apply it to make people's lives better.

If you want more than that, you're basically asking people to do your research
as a startup-founder for you, so why would they do that rather than get rich
off it themselves?

~~~
infinii
Methinks you've misunderstood me. If I had money to invest, how would I do so
in this area? If I buy stock in Google, I don't learn search engine
technology. When I buy Apple, I don't learn hardware design, etc.

~~~
nostrademons
Ah, so you have money that you would like to put down as a bet that the
underlying Bitcoin technology will succeed, but not invest in Bitcoins
themselves at the moment?

It's a little tricky since basically all Bitcoin companies are startups and so
are only open to accredited investors. But one thing you could do is short the
competition - Visa, Mastercard, AmEx, Discover - on the public exchanges.

